# Baleful and Headbanger Cuverts, Leicester - March '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

After seeing these from my bedroom window every morning since moving in Jan, I have been desperate to have a butchers. Eventually, after two months, the water levels were low enough to go in.
They both go under Saffron Lane, but open up separately. Baleful(left) has a drain leading away on the opposite end. Headbanger(right) has a drain two thirds along. 3 months after this, I went down again with The Wombat and Yorrick and it seemed a lot lower and longer than I remember. Headbanger earned it's name easily, although I didn't bash my head, Yorrick did on this visit and The Wombat did on the return trip. Although I did rip a mole off in here on the first visit.
Explored with Yorrick

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Nice one, it looks slippy down there too! 
Cracking photos!


----------



## krela (May 11, 2015)

There seems to be a recurring theme with you and injuries...


----------

